# Symphony and Opera



## nathanb (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey folks,

I have recently gotten into more classical stuff. I would deeply like to see the following:
* A full performance of Gustav Holst's The Planets
* A full performance of Wagner's Ring Saga (I know this will take several days)

I live in Auckland, but I'm willing to drive if necessary! I looked at upcoming performances is the Auckland Symphony and Auckland Philharmonic and didn't see anything. Anyone know if either of these are being put on somewhere reasonable?

Thanks!


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Opera Adelaide does the Ring cycle--apparently magnificently. Only a 4 hour flight from Auckland!


----------

